# Bear!!, stupid question but I can't find the answer



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Is there a separate drawing or tag allotment for the Archery permits?, or just all one draw but the tag is issued for archery equipment only?

Thanks fella's.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Put in for Archery, so really the above question was only a personal ponder in my brain anyway..


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

NoShot,

As far as I know, the F&G doesn't seperate X amount of tags between "stick flippers" and gun hunters. I think you put in for your hunt unit, and specifey what typ of weapon you want to use.

I hunted Bear about seven years ago with archery tackel, and loved it! I would do it again if I could draw the tag. Hope it happens this year!


----------

